# Wet angry kitties.



## Click-N-Treat-Jr (Aug 14, 2018)

We gave our twins baths today. They were mad but at least they’re all clean.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Thanks for helping me wash them, Jr. That was ridiculous.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Yep, those are two peeved kitties! But I guess they will get over it.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh my gosh, wet angry kitties indeed :lol:


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Having tried to wash kitties in the past myself I can only say you both were very brave.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I heard cats normally do not like water do they get used to it, my girls all run under the desk when I say bath, so not much different, except the claws, LOL


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I have a tip for those of you who try and bathe your cat and find yourself with a fighting clawing wild beast when you do.....

Cats get very, very, scared at the sound of running water......so the thing to do is to fill your tub as if you are taking a bath (fill the tub with the cat out of the room!) when filled, turn OFF the running water, then go get your cat and gently place him in the tub. He will then try to swim lol! Hold him gently but firmly (by the scruff if you have to) and after he is really wet, shampoo him and rinse him in place......a full tub allows enough water for a good rinse. I have always bathed my cats this way and have not had a cat fight or bite or try to crawl up my chest in years! I really think the running water is what scares them so much, and as long as they don't hear or see it, a bath can be not so bad!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

We didn't get scratched or bitten by our twins. They just yowled once or twice. Fresh Air was greasy for some reason, so he really needed a bath. We washed Sunshine for entertainment. I managed to use the hv dryer on both cats and they were remarkably calm about it. I got them both about 60% dry. They're soft and clean and smell good. And they've forgiven us, too.

Next time maybe we'll fill up a tub instead. Hmm, might be easier on all of us.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

haha, they look sooo cute. I'm surprised they tolerated the HV dryer. Our current cat is elderly and sometimes needs a bum bath in the sink - she is not a happy camper when that happens.

I had a cat that loved to jump in the bathtub and swim. What a pain, we had to make sure when the kids took a bath that the door to the bathroom was completely closed so he couldn't push it open.


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

Your pictures are so funny! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## barbiespoodle (Apr 25, 2010)

LMAO

I'm sorry, I am a cat mama and I adore cats, will always have a cat, just can't live without them. But for some perverted reason, I LMAO at a hissing cat. I even rolled on the floor in fits when Puss in Boots in the Shrek movie did that cat hunch and hiss thing and that's a cartoon. 

Been there, done that with the cat bath thing. For one summer, before I discovered Frontline, my house cats were totally infested with fleas and were getting a flea bath once a week. I don't think Salem, now 15 years old, ever got over it. Even though he sleeps in the bathroom next to the radiator, turn on the shower and he heads for the hills.


----------

